# StyroFoam residue ID



## Neicy (Jan 19, 2019)

I have powdery residue along wall in bedroom and heard movement in wall one time.  There is also larger pieces of Styrofoam on bed that appear to have fallen through AC vents over bed.  I have put out mouse traps but doesn't seem to be mice.  Dropping appear the be roach size but I read roaches do not eat Styrofoam so what could this be? Has anyone experienced this? Thank you for input.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 19, 2019)

Have you seen any ants, but ants wouldn't explain the droppings.  Have you tried the glue traps?  They will catch all kind of varmits.


----------

